# Guy heres View on IVF !



## Andres (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi, Im Andy im 33 and from Glasgow, 

Having been for the last year tried for a family today me and my partner Jaki managed to make it through to the egg collection! BOY is this all a emotional rollercoaster. I have not had the chance yet to read all the posts but thought my view may help others.

As i write this im drained, but have to say hats off to all ths Girls here who are going through this  Yip are a lot stronger than you give your selfs credit for.

Any way i have to ask here that as a Guy i feel our input is sadly just minimal in terms of what we have to go through compared to what our partners have to go through. And it can be hard to watch those we love take the burden. For me this treatment has defined that its hard to take the knocks when it goes wrong and harder when it goes right...Why well i seem to wait for the failure or maybe its just me? 

On Sat 11-2-05 we will know if the egg has fertilised then its the next stage, so again it starts the worry and the thoughts..o theose restless nights.

Anyway time to sign of and try to sleep and remember this, although you Husband / partner may not be openly emotional or show his true feelings,as often as he may do  he may be being strong for you and inside he is the same as you and is feeling that despite it all going wrong he loves you for being you, not what you can or can not do.

All the best to every one out there wither in the eary stages or beyond!

And Hello to all the team at the ACS unit at the Royal inf In Glasgow-top team
Andy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

andy

welcome to ff. what a lovely post to read  thankyou 
its great to get the partners point of view 

we have a mens board that you might want to look at , have a look around the boards and introduce yourself

lots of 

love
suzie xx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Andy,

Thanks so much for your message it was great to read.

I had had the same chat with my DH and he said the same as you, he couldn't think about the outcome or he wouldn't be strong for me which I found heart wrenching.

Its so difficult for everyone and I really hope you get some good news from the hospital today.

Take care

Jack


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Andy

what a lovely post

hope everything goes well, wishing you loads of luck  

let us know how you get on

take care of you & DP

Sheelz
x


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Andy
That was a lovely message, welcome to FF.  Hope all goes well for you today and let us know how you get on.

Good luck to you and your DP.

Ally
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi Andy and welcome to ff

What a lovely post - it made me really think that its not all about me but how my hubby is feeling too. As i am all ok and he is the one with the SA problem he feels that hes not good enough for me and a failure but then he has opened up the last week and said that it hurts him so much not being able to have kids.

Glad to hear that its not just the women who feels this way - keep us posted about the ET

Kate


----------



## Andres (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again. What a phone call that is to make to find out if they have fertalised..... GOOD NEWS We have got 1 fertalised!!! .....

So Monday starts it all again. Jaki sais hello also. 
By For now


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck Andy and Jaki

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Andy and jaki, good news with your fertilised egg. I think some us girls forget how difficult it is for you boys, i now i do. When my af arrives i always feel sorry for myself and don;t really think about my dp feeling as much as mine. next month i will make the effort to support him to. Good luck for monday, keep us informed of your progress. Sending you both some

    

Mel***


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Andy and Jaki   - Welcome to FF    

 for Monday      .....keep us posted on your news  

Thank you for reminding me how hard it is for you men too......it's great to see a guy posting, couldn't get my Dh to    

LOL
Channy x


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

it so good to hear  a mans point of view of this whole fertility journey. its so easy to forget that its not just about me going through all these mixtures of emotion but also my DH.
thanks andy for sharing with us your side of the story.

Good luck to you and jaki.   

Sam 
xxx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Andy

As Kate said thanks for the post (hi kate). My dh never talks about how he feels (I think hes too busy coping with me and my hormones). Hes so sweet always there for me. But I get fustrated that he never expresses his emotions
so thanks
Zp


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

And good luck to you and your dp with your tx,

sending you   lots of baby dust

zp


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

I was really pleased to read a post from a guy and the emotions you feel.   for the next stage.


----------



## Andres (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments.

WELL! i sat in the waiting area and we got called, i went in and there we were in the usual area as before this time something was not addding up? Two hair covers two pairs of shoe covers and a green gown and white gown?..   was confused...   GOD! i had no idea i was alowed in during the actual transfer of the embrio...FAB  What a suprise made my day.

I was not aware you could go in and see it all happen, I felt more involved and it was a truly unique experience. I sat on a stool next to my Partner and seen it all happen, intresting how they did a test of the insemination before the real one went in, also they checked the syringe after to make sure it was not left in there! YOU guys have to go in it makes it more human to me. So its the waiting game now.

I felt more involved today that i ever did  I had to laugh though the shoe covers did not cover my size 13 shoes


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Andy & Jaki

It's lovely for you guys to be able to be there at the transfer isn't it?  I must admit it does make it more special for me when dp is there.

well done on getting that little guy back on board where he belongs with his mummy. Hope he's making himself right at home.

Take care

Sheelz
x


----------

